# Synodontis valeitinus?



## UpToTheGills

Hey all,
Just picked up 2 more juvenile Synodontis for my hap/peacock tank to replace the eupterus that I'm getting rid of due to size constraints. I couldn't resist these guys who were marked "Synodontis valeitinus". I've seen references to Synodontis valentiana but it doesn't show up in the list of actual synodont species. Anyone want to inform me about this little hybrid?

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/wyME1HPHpuT8HVFuklzHV9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/JyKeOKcud29XXygq6hb-TtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink









https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_ikBhrSLt3QhWHoTVbHBDtMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink









Oh and just for fun here's a pic with this camera I just got (Canon Rebel XTi):


----------



## Fogelhund

Can't even find that name in a search... not sure what it is.

Try posting it on Planet Catfish, perhaps they'll know.

Looks a bit like, and a bit like... but not exactly like anything. Syno. decora.. Hopefully it isn't that... 11" fish :lol:


----------



## 702Cichlid

There is a synodontis hybrid called a Valentine Synodontis, which is usually (but not always) a Synodontis Decora hybridized with a Synodontis Multipunctatus. Without knowing which species were used to make the hybrid it's very hard to say as to the size they'll grow to or how they'll behave. A good guess is somewhere between the 11-12" S. Decora and the 5-7" S. Multipunctatus.

Here's the planet catfish species page link (hopefully that's not a forum faux pas) and those fish are the spitting image of yours, so i think the LFS labelled them right but they are hybrids which sadly means their behavior, water needs, aggression levels etc are going to be anyone's guess, just as if you hybridized a cichlid.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/_s ... es_id=2112


----------



## UpToTheGills

Thanks to you both. Okay, sounds good. Hopefully doesn't end up on the upper end of that scale! I'm getting rid of the eupterus for just that reason, though the eupterus would probably be twice the mass with the height.

Does anyone keep a Valentine Synodontis that can share their experiences?


----------



## ChoxRox

Feel free to shoot me down everyone... http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... 9&aid=2203

Looks very similar.


----------



## UpToTheGills

Choxrox:
Thanks for the opinion! I'm pretty sure its the hybrid known as a Valentine though because they marked it as such at the store. I don't think they would choose to market it as a hybrid unless it really was not a pure breed. Pure breeds demand higher prices. Just my opinion  But I do agree that it looks very similar there.

New pic! Having fun with the cam still:
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5PAOMkCU76uIDn31Y0FYZ9MTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink


----------



## Fogelhund

It isn't a decora/decorus... I'd have to agree that it is this hybrid, decora is close, as it is probably one of the "parents".


----------



## ChoxRox

I was all worried because it looks exactly like my catfish that was a "decorus" looks almost exactly like it.

Confirmed that mine is still a decorus.


----------



## 702Cichlid

Decora develop horizontal banding of their spots in their caudal and dorsal fins, not the uneven spots you see throughout *UpToTheGills* pictures...more like this:


----------



## ChoxRox

Great. So my trusty LFS sold me something incorrectly named, as well as some really low quality peacocks. Looks like I'm going on a catfish forum to get him ID'd.

Thanks for clarifying the differences for me!


----------



## noki

I just saw some similar Synos hybrids at a larger grocery store (similar to Walmart but a less unpleasant store). Why they even bother carrying fish beyond a Goldfish, I don't know.

They were sold under the shockingly direct name of "Hybrid Synodontis Catfish", and did seem to have characteristics of Multipunctatus, with the dorsal and a big eye. At least attractive and active when small, I assume they may be becoming common.


----------



## ChoxRox

I got mine from a peacock/hap breeder around me. Told us it was a WC decorus. It is about 5 inches, and cost me $55. Blah, I trust people too much some times.


----------



## Bonnettes

702Cichlid said:


> There is a synodontis hybrid called a Valentine Synodontis, which is usually (but not always) a Synodontis Decora hybridized with a Synodontis Multipunctatus. Without knowing which species were used to make the hybrid it's very hard to say as to the size they'll grow to or how they'll behave. A good guess is somewhere between the 11-12" S. Decora and the 5-7" S. Multipunctatus.
> 
> Here's the planet catfish species page link (hopefully that's not a forum faux pas) and those fish are the spitting image of yours, so i think the LFS labelled them right but they are hybrids which sadly means their behavior, water needs, aggression levels etc are going to be anyone's guess, just as if you hybridized a cichlid.
> 
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/reviews/species.php/writemyessay/id=2112


Hi,

Could you please resend the resources you have? I'm doing a research and need the relevant source to cite. The Planetcatfish information is not valid - here's the original topic which I found: https://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/foru ... id.668161/

Randy


----------

